# C6 Vette HDR



## D-Lite-Ful (Oct 16, 2010)

Taken today, this is my first processed image of the set.  C&C always welcome!


----------



## Bynx (Oct 17, 2010)

Id crop about an inch off the top. Aside from that this is just fine. Clearly defined lines, the dark car stands out from the dark background. Comp is good. Colors right on. Great job.


----------



## Muusers (Oct 17, 2010)

In addition to Bynx:

AND it doesn't look fake like most HDR's do. (Which I hate)


----------



## D-Lite-Ful (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys/gals.  This photo is truly my favourite of all automotive I have done.  I thank my new 85mm F1.8  hehe


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

thats one heck of a shot.  the only thing that kinda slightly just a little teensy weensy bit is how there are two diff. road surfaces.  If you had moved it towards you so we could only see one, then it woulda been perfect.

mind you, thats some really pedantic critiquing. I really do love the shot.


----------



## D-Lite-Ful (Oct 17, 2010)

Again, thanks!  

Here is another, this one has more of an "EDGE" to it.


----------



## ann (Oct 17, 2010)

good job, on the second i find the back wall distracting.

and oh, did i happen to mention lately that cars and HDR are great together:lmao:


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 17, 2010)

i like it. great picture and as said above its not overdone like yousee on most hdr images.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

the reflection on the back window is distracting in the second one.  Photoshop it out?


----------



## rpm (Oct 17, 2010)

on the second one, there seems to be a tint of purple or is it just me?


----------



## D-Lite-Ful (Oct 17, 2010)

yes, there is a purple tint.  Tried my best to get rid of it.  Lowered the blue saturation all the way and most of it went away.  

Here is another I just finished editing out of yesterdays set


----------



## Provo (Oct 17, 2010)

That last shot is nice good image to push more sales of these cars I'd say


----------



## rpm (Oct 17, 2010)

love the lat one. without qn your best...

number 2 would actually take the cake if you can only remove the tint. try a reshoot?


----------



## D-Lite-Ful (Oct 17, 2010)

ahh what the heck, one more


----------



## Bynx (Oct 17, 2010)

Id like to see your first pose angle in the evening with the lights on. Please, Please, Please.


----------



## D-Lite-Ful (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^That was originally the plan but we had to get back and couldnt wait for the good light.  The first photo was taken about an hour away from where the owner lives.  Maybe I will be lucky enough to own one some day and I will get back there for the good light.


----------



## rpm (Oct 17, 2010)

no one has bothered to ask, so ill ask, is that your ride? lol or is it borrowed?


----------



## rpm (Oct 17, 2010)

lol i posted right as i got an email saying you replied to the prev poster...


----------



## Bynx (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah nuts, I assumed it was your ride. Oh well. Can you explain what the licence plate says. I dont get it. CLTR BK


----------



## D-Lite-Ful (Oct 20, 2010)

^^It's the owners name


----------

